# I thought D bol was illegal?



## poloblue22 (Dec 29, 2005)

http://store.yahoo.com/worldclassnutrition/dbol.html 

How are they able to sell it? Or am i Horribly wrong.


----------



## GFR (Dec 29, 2005)

scam


----------



## poloblue22 (Dec 29, 2005)

The site looks like its pretty intensive though.


----------



## GFR (Dec 29, 2005)

Looks like just another boring scam site to me.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 29, 2005)

i hope u and ur 28.3% bf enjoys ur fake dbols


----------



## poloblue22 (Dec 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Looks like just another boring scam site to me.




So are all those european sites claiming to sell roids all scam sites? I don't know about this shit just trying to learn about them before I ever get scammed.


----------



## GFR (Dec 29, 2005)

poloblue22 said:
			
		

> So are all those european sites claiming to sell roids all scam sites? I don't know about this shit just trying to learn about them before I ever get scammed.


Dont buy steroids over the net....lesson #1


----------



## poloblue22 (Dec 29, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> i hope u and ur 28.3% bf enjoys ur fake dbols




lol thanks man.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 29, 2005)

dotn take ur bf off just cause i said that, man up


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 29, 2005)

bf--boyfriend?


----------



## Tier (Dec 29, 2005)

research it for about 35 seconds....

carvagen.com for instance



> Disclaimer: *Results may vary, Claims made regarding ergogenic benefit are based on the s*ubjective results of users reported in non controlled conditions*. Information on this site is provided for informational purposes. The statements contained in this website have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration. These product are not intended to diagnose, treat  or prevent any disease. All products and brands names are trademarks of their respective manufactures.Carvagen labs does not condone the use of illegal anabolic steroids.*** Dianobol is a legal supplement not to be confused with discontinued Ciba pharmaceutical drug of similar name. *Moneyback guarantee applies to 7 days of use or sealed products. All products listed on site are legal in USA , and though we may legally sell to minors, use is strictly limited to healthy men above the age of 18. Consult a medical practitioner prior to, during and after use.


----------



## poloblue22 (Dec 29, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> dotn take ur bf off just cause i said that, man up



I made a thread about it cause I want to find the accurate measure.


----------



## poloblue22 (Dec 29, 2005)

Tier said:
			
		

> research it for about 35 seconds....
> 
> carvagen.com for instance



I think that sites looks like a cheap ass site is it legit?


----------



## Tier (Dec 29, 2005)

NO


Look at it, for instance.....








They used personnel in place of personal, these are incredibly uneducated simpletons.


----------



## poloblue22 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 30, 2005)

firstly they can't spell


> Russian *Dianobol (D Ball)* for Increased Muscle


its dianabol (dbol) incase anyone was wondering

secondly they put this


> RESULTS EXPECTED: DRAMATIC INCREASE IN MUSCLE MASS & SIZE WITH *MINIMAL WATER RETENTION*.


since when did dbol ever result in minimal water retention?



> There are reports of excellent gains on as little as 2-4 capsules per day. Others have noted tremendous mass and strength gains with doses of 4-8 capsules daily.


its made in capsules, legit russians are only produced as tabs



> Russian Dianobol is *side effect free*, and has therefore become the obvious choice for performance enhancement purposes. Russian Dianobol may increase your strength and size astronomically and provide you with extremely high quality muscle growth! To enhance the high speed muscle development acheived while using Russian Dianobol, many stack it with Equipoison during "Bulking Cycles". Combining these two items will multipy their effectiveness


no its not! and bitch please... "Equipoison"??? haha, who the hell would be dumb enough to inject an EQ clone, let alone anything with poison in its name!

avoid like the plague


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 30, 2005)

rat poison! now in a pill!  

its a scam


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 30, 2005)

Hahahah, that's the most work I've seen someone put into a scam!


----------



## Flex (Dec 30, 2005)

"Many stack it with Equipoison"

MUWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 25, 2010)

so how does one know which websites are scamns and which ones arent?


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 26, 2010)

Each Serving Contains	 Amount Propietary Blend	 202mgs Inosine Colostrum (Gonadotrophin Releasing Hormone & Associated Peptide)

Just look at the ingredients. First of all Dbol doesnt have a "proprietary blend" 

Cant fix stupid! and why in the hell would you bring back a thread that is 5 years old. 

Atleast someone is using the search function!  LOL!!


----------

